#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Robotics/embedded sys/image processing/wireless communication/remote sensing/aeromode

## sapiens.next

Nextsapiens Launches Winter Industrial Training Programs 2012 

Starting dates: 4 DEC /14 DEC/ 24 DEC 2012 / 4 JAN/ 15 JAN 2013

ROBOTICS/EMBEDDED SYS/IMAGE PROCESSING/WIRELESS COMMUNICATION/REMOTE SENSING/AEROMODELLING WINTER INDUSTRIAL TRAINING 2012-13

Nextsapiens Launches Winter Industrial Training Programs 2012 Starting from December 2012. New Batches after Every 10 Days 
6 Weeks Winter Industrial Training Program 2012:

Accomodation assistance available

COURSES OFFERED:
1. Robotics, Embedded systems and Image Processing : 
Course starting from Basic concepts to Advance concepts of Robotics, Intelligent systems and Image Processing

2. Advance Robotics with Wireless Communication and Remote sensing Techniques:
60 hrs training covering more than 20 Advance Technology based projects
A Course designed to cover various advance technologies like RFID, Sim Module, Touch screen,
Home Automation, Wireless communication, Remote sensing Techniques and many more 
3.Aeromodelling  :P: rojects based training on 
Making RC Planes (Quadcopter)

For furthur details visit http://www.nextsapiens.com/robotraining.html
Training Venue : C-16 SECTOR 2 SECOND FLOOR NOIDA 201301





  Similar Threads: Paper on GIS and remote sensing doc i want digital image processing book from pearson publication for electronic and communication Remote Sensing of the Environment  J.R. Jenson (Pearson) Remote Sensing Techniques in engineering geology pdf lecture notes UPTU remote sensing semester exam previous year question paper download pdf

----------

